# Multiple Epidural Steroid Injections



## lpsuccess25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me if Medicare pays for multiple epidural steroid injections done on the same day?  For example, the patient has a cervical ESI, a lumbar ESI, and a TPI on the same day.  Or can you tell me where can I find the answer to this question?  Thanks!!!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 9, 2010)

62310 and 62311 are column two codes of TPI procedure 20552. So if this for a separate location you could add the 59 to the 62310 and 62311


----------

